

Why small teams are good for startups - capex
http://www.khanacademy.org/finance-economics/microeconomics/v/fixed--variable--and-marginal-cost

======
adziki
so we're back to lines of code being a good metric? I would think that as a
product grows that you probably don't need to just keep adding code

